# Does Tolkien stimulate the mind?



## Nenya Evenstar (Jan 13, 2003)

When I got on this forum, I had not really looked into Tolkien's books like I should have. I never really studied them or got into any of the books other than The Sil. and LOTR. However, once I got into the debating guilds and deeper discussions on the forum, I began to research (partly because in a debate situation you have to research and partly because I wanted to) and delve deeper into Tolkien's writings. I have spent hours in front of the computer and on the couch looking up quotes in Word from the numerous books, typing up passages and interpretations, and most of all, just studying Tolkien's world.

Now, I have made an interesting note. With school starting again after Christmas, I realized that studying seems easier. All my subjects seem relatively easy suddenly. Even Calculus seems more simple than it did a few months ago. The only thing I can think of is that delving deeply into Tolkien's works is truly a difficult study. It must stimulate your mind to be able to study better and more efficiently because you are forced to look at many things at once and are forced to wrack your brain to think of what might possibly be the answer to some question. 

So, it is a happy day when study for school seems easier than my favorite pastime. I could read and study Tolkien for a hours upon hours and never tire. School seems so incredibly insignificant, and looking at it with this attitude makes me laugh a little bit. Why should I ever stress about something that is easier than my favorite hobby?


----------



## Eriol (Jan 21, 2003)

As often happens, a good thread falls into oblivion... for sure Tolkien stimulates the mind. The mind is amazing in that it creates its owns stimuli, that is, you do not think about Tolkien's books because of any external reason, you do it just because they are there. Certainly there is no biological/sociological reason for us to be so engrossed with Tolkien, and yet here we are. Sometimes we get insights from him that are useful on these levels, but the motivation behind our efforts is just the sheer beauty of the work. And 'beauty' is a concept alien to biology/sociology.

Beauty, therefore, stimulates the mind. The reason why you failed to be stimulated by school work is that you did not find beauty in it. But beauty is also self-replicant! If you see beauty in one thing, you open the door to seeing it in another, and so on... I trust you will find beauty in any school subject if you look hard enough (even plant physiology  ). Tolkien is but one window.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Jan 22, 2003)

Now I like that! Very nicely worded and very eloquently put -- all making perfect poetical sense. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## childoferu (Aug 11, 2009)

And as good threads fall into oblivion, I come to bring them back


----------

